# looking for a used bow for free



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey Tony just wondering if you've had a chance to shoot that Strother yet...


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Great stuff. I sent a bow out to CO for a Active Duty guards man last year. It feels great helping others out. If it weren't for good people on sites like this outsiders would think all we do is bash others for using brand X broadheads...lol (Neil offered me a new bow to use a few years ago when I was done on my luck)


----------

